# Most extreme weight loss stack?



## Hanna (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Ya'll!

I'm wondering if anyone can help me by telling me extreme weight loss stacks? I need to lose about 2st 7lbs and looking for the fastest and most effective stack to help me! I know I'll obviously need a clean diet and exercise also! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated  xx


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Walk a lot and don't eat so much


----------



## Hanna (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah thanks for that but I'm guessing you have dyslexia as you obviously didn't read my post properly! Shame


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

you could try a knife and a vacuum, slice your side stick in the nozzle and turn it on.

it would be best you tell us a lil bit more, whats your current weight what kind of routine you doing.


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hanna said:


> Yeah thanks for that but I'm guessing you have dyslexia as you obviously didn't read my post properly! Shame


No, I simply choose not to humour those after the physiological equivalent of get-rich-quick schemes.

"Most extreme weight loss stack"

Jesus wept.

If you want to kill yourself, consume 10mg/kg/bw DNP and enjoy the ride. The weight loss will be extreme that's for sure

Guess why "extreme weight loss" is a pipe dream? bodyweight is controlled via a multitude of negative feedback loops

If you want serious advice, post some current data, i.e. current energy intake/expenditure, not such vague details such as "clean" and "exercise".


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Hun ive tried them all, over the counter ones, under the counter ones, but nothing feels as good as "eat clean & train dirty"

But if you must take anything I found the best results from either D-hacks T5, Home made ECA stack if you don't have a source for UTC stuff or Clen (The sides with this can be dodgy, depending on job etc)

x


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Hanna said:


> Hey Ya'll!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me by telling me extreme weight loss stacks? I need to lose about 2st 7lbs and looking for the fastest and most effective stack to help me! I know I'll obviously need a clean diet and exercise also! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated  xx


As you've asked for the most extreme it has to be DNP, I'd urge you to do lots of research first though.

ECA stack or clen are decent too but your results will be very much dependent on your diet/exercise being dialled in except DNP in high doses which I wouldn't recommend to anyone.

Cheers


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

eat uncooked chicken with raw eggs:thumb:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Fastest, most extreme and most effective are not forced to be the same thing.

But basically most of the stacks you will find in the shelves at Holland and Barrett aren't worth the bottle they're in.

There is a couple of drugs that will increase your weight loss, but these come with serious side effects and if you don't look into your diet both during and after use they are just a short term assistance not a problem solver.

The "most effective" is a change of out look, if you want weight loss that works long term you're not starting a diet, you're starting a lifestyle change.

Read all the stickies in the weight loss section,

Work out your intake,

Work out a varied, balanced and bellow maintenance kcal diet,

Download myfitnesspal,

Track everything.

Loose weight.


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Norovirus works a treat


My girlfriend is currently on that diet


----------



## Hanna (Nov 16, 2014)

Where can I source this 'DNP?'


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Hanna said:


> Where can I source this 'DNP?'


Not allowed to ask for sources on here I'm afraid, against forum rules

Cheers


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Hanna said:


> Where can I source this 'DNP?'


really, out of all the advice youve received your going straight for this.

we cannot give you a source, its against rules to discuss.

but before you buy/use it do your research, DNP isnt to be messed with and i believe has been the cause of a few deaths in the past.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Reading her comments, she's like how I used to be. If I could get my hands on a quick fix id pay my last pounds for it. Even tho all the advise I had on here I still thought fat burners/strippers where the best way. I don't even have a pre work out anymore  She will just have to learn on her own, like I did


i know what you mean.... everyone wants a quick fix.

the thing with DNP is it was originally marketed as a weight loss drug back in the 30's but it became illegal due to its side effects, so we know it is dangerous.


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

ive been researching dnp for the past month or so as fellow members can agree with. ive both tabs and caps from different companies and im still waiting to pull the trigger. ive all support supps and still researching. dnp is meant to be crazy weightloss drug but research research and research more.

when I decide to go for it ill be putting up an extensive log on here with my honest and open opinion but still im not rushing in as it canbe very dangerous stuff if messed around with!


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Reading her comments, she's like how I used to be. If I could get my hands on a quick fix id pay my last pounds for it. Even tho all the advise I had on here I still thought fat burners/strippers where the best way. I don't even have a pre work out anymore  She will just have to learn on her own, like I did


If the human race could learn from others mistakes we'd all be in a better place, unfortunately in general we only seem to be able to learn from our own mistakes.

I lost just over 6 stone through diet and exercise 4 years ago then used DNP to drop a further 2 stone, highly effective stuff when used sensibly.

This has been the first time in my life that I've managed to keep the weight off and in simple terms the only difference this time was that I made permanent changes (very simple really) have put back on a little but have just begun a mini cut (keep my weight within a pretty small window now rather than the yo yo'ing I used to do) and for the past 3 years have always cut over Christmas and New Year which is a psychological thing for me (when I drop fat over the festive period it makes it easier at other times of the year).

Resistance training and permanent changes to diet is the key to long term weight loss for me.

Cheers


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanna said:


> Most extreme weight loss stack?





Hanna said:


> Where can I source this 'DNP?'


cy later on thedailymail

"Killed by the tablets she took to lose weight" :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

spaglemon said:


> If the human race could learn from others mistakes we'd all be in a better place, unfortunately in general we only seem to be able to learn from our own mistakes.
> 
> I lost just over 6 stone through diet and exercise 4 years ago then used DNP to drop a further 2 stone, highly effective stuff when used sensibly.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Ive lost just over 2 stone at the min got another stone maybe a stone and half to go but its stayed off this time due to good eating and training. There is NO easy or quick way imo. If it was easy everyone would be doing it. Ive set myself a target i want to get to 13st by Christmas eve.

Its all about the diet ive learnt. You get out what you put in i think. You cant out train a bad diet imo. X


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

spaglemon said:


> If the human race could learn from others mistakes we'd all be in a better place, unfortunately in general we only seem to be able to learn from our own mistakes.
> 
> I lost just over 6 stone through diet and exercise 4 years ago then used DNP to drop a further 2 stone, highly effective stuff when used sensibly.
> 
> ...


we can learn from each others mistakes, its just that people choose not to.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Exactly. Ive lost just over 2 stone at the min got another stone maybe a stone and half to go but its stayed off this time due to good eating and training. There is NO easy or quick way imo. If it was easy everyone would be doing it. Ive set myself a target i want to get to 13st by Christmas eve.
> 
> Its all about the diet ive learnt. You get out what you put in i think. You cant out train a bad diet imo. X


Don't go undoing all your hard work over Christmas now lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just take a load of DNP. Once you subract the weight of the wooden box you'll be in you will be nothing but skin and bone.

learn how to diet lazybones.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

give intermittent fasting a look.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

spaglemon said:


> Don't go undoing all your hard work over Christmas now lol


I want to get to 13st for Christmas eve  ill have a good Christmas but i won't go mad, if that makes sense?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

If I was female and had little regard for preserving muscle, I would use an aggressive, very low calorie intermittent fasting setup personally.

Drugs only add a few percent to what you're already doing.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Just take a load of DNP. Once you subract the weight of the wooden box you'll be in you will be nothing but skin and bone.
> 
> learn how to diet lazybones.


 :lol:

i think being a lazy bones is why weight loss is needed in the first place.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Put your body in ketosis whilst on dnp, intermittent fasting and fasted cardio.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

raj-m said:


> Put your body in ketosis whilst on dnp, intermittent fasting and fasted cardio.


Too late, she's already OD'ed on DNP. She's dead.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

You remind me of a girl who asked a smiliar question in summer time last year at the gym i used to work in. it went something like this...

Girl - hiya, i need to lose some weight, and fast!

Me- okay, your at the right place! do you want to sign up now or just a session and whats your goals?

Girl- i dont want to sign up, i just came to buy some fat burners, ive just started my diet and i need to lose 3 stone.

Me- by when do you need to lose 3 stone and i can help you? these are the best fat burners (im not going to say no she cant buy them if she wanted them..)

Girl- I need to lose it in 3 weeks im going on holiday then.

Me-...ummm....3 weeks.. are you serious?

Girl- are you calling me fat?

Me-......


----------

